# FreeBSD on Allwinner H3(NanoPi NEO)



## m0nk (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi,All
I package the FreeBSD-13.0 use the crochet, but boot failed;


> ```
> # download crochet
> git clone https://github.com/freebsd/crochet.git
> cd crochet
> ...




```
# burn the SD card
dd if=work/FreeBSD-armv7-13-GENERIC-NanoPi-NEO.img of=/dev/da0 status=progress conv=fsync
```


```
U-Boot SPL 2017.11-g5e8607b-dirty (Nov 03 2021 - 16:11:01)
DRAM: 512 MiB(408MHz)
CPU Freq: 408MHz
memory test: 1
Pattern 55aa  Writing...Reading...OK
Trying to boot from MMC1
Boot device: sd


U-Boot 2017.11-g5e8607b-dirty (Nov 03 2021 - 16:11:01 +0800) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner H3 (SUN8I 1680)
Model: FriendlyElec NanoPi H3
DRAM:  512 MiB
CPU Freq: 1008MHz
MMC:   SUNXI SD/MMC: 0, SUNXI SD/MMC: 1
In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
Net:   phy interface7
eth0: ethernet@1c30000
BOARD: nanopi-neo
starting USB...
No controllers found
Hit any key to stop autoboot: 0
reading boot.scr
192 bytes read in 14 ms (12.7 KiB/s)
## Executing script at 43100000
Loading U-boot loader: ubldr.bin
reading ubldr.bin
462412 bytes read in 43 ms (10.3 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x42000000 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console
Compatible U-Boot API signature found @0x5bf51588

FreeBSD/armv7 U-Boot loader, Revision 1.3

DRAM: 512MB
Number of U-Boot devices: 1
U-Boot env: loaderdev not set, will probe all devices.
Found U-Boot device: disk
  Probing all <unknown> devices...
  Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.
Booting from disk0s2a:
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/device.hints
Loading /boot/loader.conf
Loading /boot/loader.conf.local
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x1b4 text=0x6f28e4 text=0x1830f8 data=0xb00b0 data=0x0+0x1e8000 syms=[0x4+0x9e890+0x4+0x11010a]
Loading configured modules...
can't find '/boot/entropy'
can't find '/etc/hostid'
Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...     
/boot/dtb/sun8i-h3-nanopi-neo.dtb size=0x71c3
Loaded DTB from file 'sun8i-h3-nanopi-neo.dtb'.
Kernel entry at 0x42400200...
Kernel args: (null)
panic: OF_init failed with the found device tree
cpuid = 0
time = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
```

How do I solve this problem? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

The crochet tool is deprecated. 



			arm/Allwinner - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## diizzy (Nov 16, 2021)

Try using http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...-GENERICSD-20211111-7647baa1e8f-248036.img.xz
Decompress, use dd, overwrite u-boot with the proper one for your board (follow instructions) in port


----------



## m0nk (Nov 17, 2021)

diizzy said:


> Try using http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...-GENERICSD-20211111-7647baa1e8f-248036.img.xz
> Decompress, use dd, overwrite u-boot with the proper one for your board (follow instructions) in port


Hi, diizzy
I use this image, have the same problem
follow steps:

```
# uboot
dd if=u-boot-sunxi-with-spl.bin of=/dev/da0 bs=1024 seek=8
```


```
# SD layout
root@freebsd:~ # gpart show /dev/da0
=>      63  31116225  da0  MBR  (15G)
        63      6111       - free -  (3.0M)
      6174     65520    1  fat32lba  [active]  (32M)
     71694      1010       - free -  (505K)
     72704  10485760    2  freebsd  (5.0G)
  10558464  20557824       - free -  (9.8G)
```

I copy all file in the img file to my SD card

boot steps:

```
# uboot command
fatload mmc 0:1 0x42000000 ubldr.bin
go 0x42000000
```


----------



## oOiOo (Nov 17, 2021)

Ooops_t said:


> Hi, diizzy
> I use this image, have the same problem
> follow steps:
> 
> ...



Add `notrunc` option and it should works


```
dd if=u-boot-sunxi-with-spl.bin of=/dev/da0 bs=1024 seek=8 conv=sync,notrunc
```

You probably need to rewrite the image to the sd card.


----------



## m0nk (Apr 8, 2022)

oOiOo said:


> Add `notrunc` option and it should works
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi: 
I sloved this problem, it`s just the device tree init error


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks, you can add the _Solved_ prefix.


----------

